# heartbeat question



## suthrnbel (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok, I was wondering if this has happened to anyone else.  Got a positive pregnancy test, using one frozen donor embryo, hcg levels looked good on the next one too, scheduled for an ultrasound for two weeks later, started spotting about 4 days before the ultrasound, so went in to get checked, strong heartbeat found, everything looked normal. Went back a week later for a second ultrasound, and no heartbeat, and no fetal pole seen. Figured they would tell me to just stop the meds, because it was over, but they told me to hold on, and come in for another ultrasound tomorrow. I'm figuring that if there's still no heartbeat and no fetal pole, its over at this point. I'm almost 7 weeks. So my question is, has anyone had that happen, heartbeat, then no heartbeat, then a heartbeat seen again and had a normal outcome? Also, if it is over, what happens then, do you just miscarry when you stop the meds, or do they give you something to help it come out, or what? We are hopeful, but prepared for the worst. We've had a week now to come to terms with it. Anyone got some advice?


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

HI there

I am sorry you have had such horrible news its always a huge shock when you see a heartbeat to not see one shortly after. I had a missed miscarriage where a heartbeat was seen at 9 weeks and then I had a recscan at 11 weeks to find the heartbeat had stopped, it was quite clear to see on screen that the poor little baby wasn't moving at all and there were no signs of life, sometimes the baby is a little smaller and the view isn't as great which is why you are being asked to go back just to be 100% certain, however I wold still prepare that things may not change and that they will diagnose a miscarriage (hugs)

I had a medical ERPC which was a short operation that cleared the uterus, many will be offered a medical management which means taking a few tablets that start a miscarriage and you will pass the baby that way. They may offer you the choice, most offer ERPC as medical management can drag on for weeks unfortunately.

Big hug, its so horrible to go through this xxx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi suthrnbel,

I'm so sorry you're going through this  

I had a similar experience after my first cycle, & if you are currently on medication to support the pregnancy the chances are that if it is confirmed and you stop your meds, you may well pass everything naturally without needing medical management or ERPC.

When I stopped my support meds after mmc was confirmed I started to bleed a few days later. The one consolation was that at 6-7 weeks I didn't pass anything that was recognisable, which was my big fear. 

Look after yourself,

B xxx


----------



## suthrnbel (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you girls so much for your replies! I think I know pretty much what to expect tomorrow, and I'm glad that we have had a week now to absorb the news and come to terms with it. It just helps so much to know I'm not the only one this has happened to. Thank you.


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry, but did they see anything on the second ultrasound or was the uterus empty? xx


----------



## suthrnbel (Mar 3, 2010)

No, it was gone. There was nothing, no heartbeat and no further development. So, I got a shot, and stopped the meds, on Tuesday, and now I'm waiting. I have to do a dose of cytotec Friday night, and so hopefully, I will pass it then, if not, by next week, I will have to do a D &C. And we decided we are not doing any type of IVF again. This was the third time, and so if we get lucky on our own, we do, and if we don't, we still have each other, and that's a big blessing too. But like I said, thanks and it helps to know I'm not the only one this has happened to.


----------

